# Weaving - Reading Drafts



## Nitting_More

Is there a class available somewhere that will teach you how to read a weaving draft? I've been told that you can weave anything on a rigid heddle loom that you can weave on a multi-shaft loom, but you've got to be able to read the draft to figure out how to manipulate the warps and wefts. 

I've got Jane Patrick's book "The Weaver's Idea Book" for rigid heddle weaving and she give a draft with instructions starting on page 82. For the life of me, I cannot match the instructions she gives to the draft chart that she shows. 

I've searched the internet for a class, but it seems to be the best kept secret in the weaving world. I found one that was presented by a weaver who already knew how to use a multi-shaft loom so her explanations weren't helpful to me.

I'm not looking to convert the most complicated pattern I can find into a RH project, but I'd sure like to be able to do at least a SIMPLE one. There are some beautiful patterns out there with nice repeats.


----------



## eeaton

Great question, I would also like to know


----------



## wordancer

Google, "learn how to read drafts for weaving" a lot of topics pop up including utube, but because I'm not a weaver .... Some look basic to me and some kook more advance. Let us know if there is anything at all helpful.


----------



## deemail

searched youtube, found a dozen videos right away... just read till you find the right teacher for yourself. It will be different for everyone, which is why I always suggest this for people looking for a specific skill...the answer is not enough if the demonstrator doesn't 'speak your language'...we all learn differently so my dream video might not be you favorite.


----------



## Nitting_More

Thanks wordancer and deemail. I have googled the topic, but not with the particular phrase you used. And as for youtube, I lucked out there as well. I've also been to several weavers' blogs and web sites, but came up empty there, too. It's all in knowing how to search I guess, and I'm clearly not very good at it.

I'll give it another go. Thanks, again.


----------



## JuneB

Have you tried using pick up sticks ? You keep them in the back part of your loom when not in use and turn them on their sides and slide them forward when you want to use it... you ll see all the different threads pop up . I pick threads up in neutral and you can pick up threads at any time to create other patterns too.Keep playing with your pickup sticks example ... 3 threads up 2 down slide that pickup stick to the back then your up and down sheds move so you have your regular tabby weave then you slide your pickup sticks on its side ... you get a different shed we manulipate stitches or you can use two heddles.You need to keep playing with your loom the waffle weave is nice


----------



## JuneB

Hope this helps


----------



## engteacher

Jane Patrick also has a class on Craftsy. I have her book, too.


----------



## Babalou

Like JuneB wrote, you will need to use pick up sticks. I have The Weaver's Idea Book and looked up the page you referenced. It can be a bit overwhelming. Kelly Casanova on YouTube has a number of videos showing different weave structures. A website, www.theweavingloom.com, has some very good step by step picture tutorials. You can find "Draft Patterns" on the right side of the main page listed under categories. I always find it easier to have it shown to me. I hope these will help and you might want to try one of the simpler structures first. Let the us know how you progress!


----------



## Nitting_More

Babalou said:


> Like JuneB wrote, you will need to use pick up sticks. I have The Weaver's Idea Book and looked up the page you referenced. It can be a bit overwhelming. Kelly Casanova on YouTube has a number of videos showing different weave structures. A website, www.theweavingloom.com, has some very good step by step picture tutorials. You can find "Draft Patterns" on the right side of the main page listed under categories. I always find it easier to have it shown to me. I hope these will help and you might want to try one of the simpler structures first. Let the us know how you progress!


I fully understand the use of the pickup sticks. What I don't understand is where the chart is telling me to use them. I'm still searching "how to read a draft" and I hope I'll find my "ah ha" moment soon. :sm03:


----------



## Longtimer

http://www.weavingtoday.com/weaving-patterns

Try this free ebook which includes section on how to read drafts.


----------



## Babalou

Nitting_More said:


> I fully understand the use of the pickup sticks. What I don't understand is where the chart is telling me to use them. I'm still searching "how to read a draft" and I hope I'll find my "ah ha" moment soon. :sm03:


Did you check out any of the references?


----------



## DanielS

I found one of the Rigid Heddle Looms group very helpful on Ravelry - registration is required, but it is free. It is a good group to join. There are some great topics and advice in the discussion thread.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/rigid-heddle-looms

Click on the pages tab and you'll find a lot of documents:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/rigid-heddle-looms/pages

Several describe how to read drafts or use them on a rigid heddle loom. For example:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/rigid-heddle-looms/pages/Cool-Threads


----------



## DanielS

YouTube also has a bunch of videos on doing various patterns with a rigid heddle loom.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rigid+heddle+weaving+patterns

This particular video shows how to use string heddles and there are a lot of other videos on techniques also listed:


----------



## mama879

The picture with the color is a over weave. So you want the color of your pattern to be on the top. So do the graph paper pattern write it out then use the squares on the graph paper to a weft yarn. So in the heart picture above. So the bottom row would be row one. You go under 1 over 2 under 1 * over 2 under 3* * till the end then go onto the next row. This is how you do it from a picture. I just bought the book with patterns in it for RH it has not come yet. I also watch videos on you tube just for RH weaving Kelly Casanova is wonderful there are a lot to show you different patterns to work with. I have taken pictures and tried them on graph paper to make my own design. Reading a pattern from a 4 shaft or 8 shaft would be easier if they had some info on it but not all there patterns adapt to RH once my book comes I will be glad to share some of the patterns.


----------

